# IVF egg retreival how do they do it?



## Trying4ever

Well i have just had a lap and dye. That was traumatic enough...i hated having the anaesthetic and beind drowsy and sick afterwards.

I was wondering, how do they retrieve eggs for IVF? I heard it is under general anaesthtic (again??) and do they cut you or is it through vagina....does it hurt?


----------



## fleur123

hello, im so sorry to hear bout you lap dye experience, we are just starting on our road to ivf and im petrified!! i am quite sure from what i have been reading that they will put you out however when i went for an opening eving at the isis clinic in colchester the girl showing us round said "this is the room for the egg retrival, dont worry you'l be quite out of it anyway" what the hell does that mean???do they just slightly sedate you or what??? im really scared of being put asleep, im still learning bout ivf what they do and what different tests you have to have? my dh has been told his sperm count is about 1-2 million so my doc is pretty sure it's just him do you think i will still have to have all the different tests done?


----------



## Dilek

Hi

Mine was not under a general anesthetic, it was a strong sedatation. Some girls do pass out and others dont. My consultant basically said its like being really drunk. I dont drink so i was gone. The recovery is only a few days. I had some cramping down below but the painkillers did there job and i felt better. I think the uncomfortable feeling about Egg collection is the cyclogest and the side effects it gives you.

There is not cutting. Its done via a catheter i think thats what they call it. A long think instrument they insert the vagina and retrieve the eggs. Its nothing like a lap. 

Ive been under anethetic 3 times now and about to go my 4th. I was concerned i was to go under many times but the anethetic lady said its not a problem. They only worry about being under an anesthetic if you had trouble coming out of it, vomiting and stuff like that.

Ive read many girls IVF stories and dont recall anyone saying they had a general anethetic for egg collection rather its a sedation.

Cici


----------



## noddysgirl84

Hi Girls,

I am about to start IVF as well and I am also worried about the EC. My Clinic (Bourne Hall, Cambridge) give you 2 options 1 is the general (althought the Dr said it was more like heavy sedation) and the other is a local anesthetic.

I believe the collection is done via the vagina, thru the vaginal wall and to the ovary. A lot of women in the 4 Leaf clover thread have had EC and could easily tell you better than I, you should check it out. I have not heard any horror stories from them which has made me feel better about it!

FX for you both!!


----------



## Dilek

fleur123 said:


> hello, im so sorry to hear bout you lap dye experience, we are just starting on our road to ivf and im petrified!! i am quite sure from what i have been reading that they will put you out however when i went for an opening eving at the isis clinic in colchester the girl showing us round said "this is the room for the egg retrival, dont worry you'l be quite out of it anyway" what the hell does that mean???do they just slightly sedate you or what??? im really scared of being put asleep, im still learning bout ivf what they do and what different tests you have to have? my dh has been told his sperm count is about 1-2 million so my doc is pretty sure it's just him do you think i will still have to have all the different tests done?

As you said Fleur you get sedated. Its good that you had the into to your clinic, first time i seen the EC room was when i was having egg collection.

I found the egg transfer to be slightly painful as they dont give u anything and its done similar to a smear test. I found it quite embarrasing.

Ask away girl, im sure there are plenty of us to answer your questions.


----------



## fleur123

hello, thank you all so much for your feed back on this, im still petrified!! the biggest problem i have is i have a really really bad phobia of being sick! i know it sounds silly to most people, and i know if i get pregnant i stand a good chance of being sick but im hoping im one of the lucky few who escapes it! do they always have to knock you out for every procedure (Sorry spelling) cant i just stay awake?


----------



## muncho

Hiya

i donated eggs for my sister so i have had this egg retrieval. Its sedation:

1st time i felt them putting my legs down and moving me towards the end - did not feel anything inside thou

2nd and 3rd time i asked for more sedation. It just took longer to come round

they use a catheter which is like a long needle up the vagina and they poke the eggs and remove ..

afterwards you will be quite bloated but this is normal. You could be brusied internally and will take a few days to get back to normal

Hope this helps: xx

p.s sister has 2 lovely kids , so great result!


----------



## Trying4ever

so when they give you sedation is it morphine? in my lap and dye it took me ages to come round and i was sick every time i sipped even just water. It was awful. God I hope I only have to go through ivf once or it isnt as bad as this experience. 

I'm hopefully going to have the treatment at another clinic.


----------



## muncho

i dont think its morphine.. best to speak to the anestetist (spelt wrong) and tell them your concerns . 

good luck xx


----------



## bek74

I was put under a general anaesthetic. I am fortunate enough to come out of a general really well, no vomiting or anything.

I experienced some very mild cramping afterwards but nothing to even be concerned about.


----------



## Rach27

I had heavy sedation as one of my ovaries was bent around the back of my womb. It was great! Good luck!


----------



## lioness168

I had light sedation for my EC and dont remember a thing!!! They used Medazolam (diazapam sedative) and Fentanyl (narcotic pain reliever)...they also put antibiotics in the drip post EC. I woke to a bit of pain which some Tramadol (which is like Panadol Forte) to help relieve this. They said when Im home to take Panadol if I need any further pain relief. I was in discomfort for about 4 days afterwards. Some ladies dont get any discomfort. Just keep up your fluids!!! 

Like Noddysgirl mentioned, they use a needle up through the wall to get to your ovaries.

Just try and keep your eye on the prize, and take each day as it comes. Hang in there and good luck :hugs:


----------



## fleur123

Hello all, can i ask trying4ever what clinic are you using? i think i will be sent to bourne hall? i dont know very much about it there if anyone has any info i'd really appreciate it. Im really gutted though we had a really nice clinic just 10 mins from my house but they have stopped the funding for nhs patients :( x oh and also do you know if you only get 1 go on the nhs?


----------



## Trying4ever

hi fleur you get 3 goes of IVF on the nhs and if anyone tells you differently thats wrong. I'm at the hospital in romford but apparently they refer you to the homerton for IVF which is what I am dreading afetr my experience with the lap and dye if the staff are anything similar.

I am tryingto find out if i can go to another clinic...


----------



## Trying4ever

bourne hall is in cambridge isnt it? i've just ahd a look....doesnt seem that bad. i am sure it would be much better than homerton. would def be good if any one has had treatment there and what its like.

what about st barts...anyone had treatment there? what are the waiting times like?


----------



## fleur123

Hello, yeah i thought it looked ok to, i know the hospital in romford it just behind my nannas house! i haven't been told yet where they are sending me but the lady on the desk said more than likely bourne hall but she said you get a choice? try and find out and see if they might change you to that one im not sure where your based im in Clacton so cambridge is probaly an hour-hour and a half away. it's good they give you 3 attempts now my doc never told me that, am so scared it wont work first time as ive really stuggled coming to terms with the fact ive got to do ivf i cant rember if i said y we have to have it?? but my dh has a very very low count im only 23 and he is 37 so you can imagin my thoughts ive been having :( but i love him to bits and i know it's gonna be tough but we will face it together. The other thing i wondered is coz im only 23 will they only put one egg bk?


----------



## CurlySue

Its usually something called Propofol. Its short acting. Once you wake up you wake up. I had a lap and dye and coming round from that was horrendous as I was vomiting like mad, but from this I didn't even feel sick.


----------



## Trying4ever

oh thank goodness you told me that curlysue cos I had really bad vomiting and drowsiness after lap and dye...must have been the morphone then and not the anaesthetic? Well at least I won't dread too much about the egg retreival then.....did it husrt you afterwards? Did you go back to work the day after? From the lap and dye I have gone back to work after 6 days.


----------



## Steph63

Trying4ever said:


> hi fleur you get 3 goes of IVF on the nhs and if anyone tells you differently thats wrong...

Sorry but that is not true. The no. of goes you get on the NHS varies depending on the policy of your NHS Primary Care Trust, you are best to ring them to check. For example, here you only get 1 go and I know there is one PCT are which doesn't offer any fertility treatment (can't remember where, but the lovely Tansey came under that PCT so she would know), so I would definitely check with your PCT.


----------



## Dilek

Trying4ever said:


> hi fleur you get 3 goes of IVF on the nhs and if anyone tells you differently thats wrong. I'm at the hospital in romford but apparently they refer you to the homerton for IVF which is what I am dreading afetr my experience with the lap and dye if the staff are anything similar.
> 
> I am tryingto find out if i can go to another clinic...

Hi Hun

Im at the Homerton clinic, my experience with them has been ok. Dr Gudi is brilliant. I think with the lap and dye that would have not been with the clinic, ive had all my surgeries with them. 

Dilek


----------



## Aphrodite

I too have been worried about the egg collection.

Fleur-Your post could have been me writing it. I too have a severe vomiting phobia :( Its miserable isn't it?

First of all its nothing to do with ur hubby's age. Im 26 and my hubby is 29, and has low count, motility, abnormal morphology-The lot! lol. And we are teetotal non smokers. Its just bad luck :growlmad:

I am in Luton and have been given the choice of St Barts, Bourn Hall, Hammersmith and Oxford. Bourn Hall looks lovely, I like the fact it is not a hospital, that might help me be more relaxed as I am the worlds worst patient! They have a 50% success rate, but Im not sure of their policy on how many eggs they transfer. St Barts transfer 2 but have lower success rates. Very hard decision to make, it will be between those 2, we are not sure yet.

Yes, look into the policy on how many attempts you get as it does vary from trust to trust. We get 3 FRESH transfers and then 3 frozen provided our embryos are suitable for freezing and re-use.

I am very nervous about it all, this is the woman who was almost sick with fear having my first smear test!!!

I have had sedation and anasthetic (for dental work! :mrgreen:) and I cope well with both. Sedation is great, the midazolam acts as an amnesiac, so you dont remember anything afterwards. If you do, its like ur remembering a dream, and its all over by then anyway.

Some people can be sick after an anasthetic, just depends on you. More women are sick after gynae procedures such as a lap and dye, though, as they fill the stomach with air during the procedure.

When are you starting your treatment Fleur? BTW your dog is adorable I am looking to get one, what breed is it?!!

:hugs:


----------



## fleur123

hello, aphrodite, my dog is a shar pei they are a lovely breed, they get a lot of bad press but as with any breed aslong as they are brought up properly they are a fantastic dog to have, i know it's sad but my two are like my best mates!! I was reading the pm you sent me i cant belive how alike we are! only difference is i cant belive your training to be a nurse! i get a panick attack just walking into a hospital! i am also t'total wish i could say the same for my husband. I liked the look of bourne too, i think if i get the option i will definatly go there, have you had your first appointment yet? im off to mine tomorrow, am absolutly petrified of having that lap-dye done i've decided though if i can be awake then i will be for that and egg collection i have never been put asleep before and i know so many people are sick once they wake up i just couldn't see myself doing it, i just hope there is someway i can slip out of lap-dye! (i know i wont just wishful thinking!) hopefully i will find out tomorrow when we can start!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natalieh1992

I had my eggs removed this morning to give to the other person to have a child with her partner 
And all they do when ur in the room is get you to lay down. Put the drip needle in ur hand then put some liquid through the tube put a mask on ur face and not even a second later ur asleep. You do wake up in pain because they have retrieved the eggs but the going to sleep part is fine. I was terrified and I was completely out of it and didn't even realize what happend. A lot of women don't get much pain but I'm a very tiny person and weigh 40kg so I'm in a fair amount of pain buy they do give u pain killers if needed :)


----------

